# Please help - IBS D explosion while teaching



## maureens (Jan 27, 2017)

i have had 3, maybe 4, experiences w/ diarrhea and not making it to a bathroom. this has happened in a train station twice, in a restaurant and last night in front of my class. i got out of the class in time but didn't make it all the way down the hall. i spent about 45 minutes in the bathroom cleaning up - me, the floor, my jeans -- you get the picture. another student in the ladies room went back to my class to explain i was ill and send everyone home. if this had been the first time for this experience, i would have just died of embarrassment, but it's not. still, i'm freaking out, again, about going out and living, working, etc.

i think i know what did it, tho. yesterday around 2:00 i had a dr. praegers "super green" burger - chard, kale, mustard and turnip greens and something else green - collards maybe.. containing a bit of cayenne. recipe for disaster. i know. but i've been in good shape for months and months.... i added the burger to a LOT of romaine lettuce, couple stalks of celery (i can see you all nodding your head in disbelief), tomatoes. i was in my classroom about 5:30. the first wave hit me about 6:15 and i got out in time. it was not yet D. the 2nd wave, like i said, i didn't make it. thank GOD no one was in the hallway or in the bathroom as i had to wash my pants, get rid of my panties.. and stood there, at the sink, naked . i am in shock and near panic and on the verge of wanting to go into hiding. again.

please please please help me..... do you all agree w/ "the supergreens did it"? have you been here? not making it to the bathroom.. IN PUBLIC???

please help me. thank you all so much.


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

know this : this societys diet has been terrible your entire life , andeveryone you live amongst is eating terribly so youve seen nothing wrong all along . and the ruling class / government wont admit it because it would very seriously cost them respect while doing extreme damage to all kinds of huge corporations starting with cattle ranchers whom weild giant governmental power and that'll do anything to protect their position including brainwashing everybody with the tv . and despite the opinions of my detractors the only thing gonna heal your gi tract is raw plant foods , and to me the key ones being home made raw seed milks such as sesame - sunny - hemp - almond - etc , and the pudding type thing raw chia seeds become . ide also like to pass along a video here from whom to me is the brihghtest & wisest person in the plant based universe dr michael klaper .this vid doesnt deal with ibs per say but for women it very important strikes on breast cancer , and for all it makes a point about the gigantic affect consuming dairy has on our state of body . remember , raw seed milks drank 24/7 rarely upset the tract while still providing the needed good fats and proteins for enery , and adding sweet fruit such as bananas / berries / pineapple makes them taste great to most . but on own still easy / quick to make and super nutricious . link :

http://doctorklaper.com/webinars/dairy-doubts


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Vegetables normally don't cause diarrhea unless you eat them raw and/or in great amount. Have you tried fully cooking the vegetables and carefully monitored the quantity of consumption ?


----------



## cosmic8o8 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've totally been there with not being able to hold out for a bathroom. I have a long commute on the train to work and there are no bathrooms until you get to the main train station where I transfer to another train. There were a few times I've had to get off on a random stop and was lucky enough to find a secluded bush to crap behind. I've also messed myself while getting off the train as I couldn't make it to find a bush. It's horrible. Now I keep extra clothes in my bag along with some wipes and I always carry a roll of coreless toilet paper everywhere I go. If the sandwich was more than what you would normally eat in one sitting, then it could have set your stomach off. Who knows. IBS is a tricky beast.

Since I can't take Viberzi, I've managed my symptoms with Buspar (for anxiety), Imodium, and Pepto. I take an Imodium before bed, an Imodium an hour before I have to leave for work, and I drink some pepto right before I leave the house. I don't eat much solid food during the weekdays. I have a green superfood powder drink with chia seeds, lemon juice, fiber supplement powder, water, and turmeric for breakfast. For lunch, I have a spinach, almond milk, and half a banana smoothie. I have a muscle milk chocolate protein ready-made drink for a snack along with a handful of almonds (the only solid). Dinner is when I eat my solid food. I'll have some chicken or fish with rice or even Mongolian BBQ (low fodmap ingredients of course). I make sure to chew it well and only have a moderate serving. I also take a probiotic, multivitamin, zinc, b6, b12, and fish oil. I haven't had any issues for 4 days now and even though it's a hard diet, I'm sticking with it.


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

twice a day do 2 or 3 heaping tbsp of psylium husk , most importantly at nite about 9 oclock . the psylium soaks up excess fluid in tract and solidifies it . its a no brainer attempt because is cheap plus natural substance


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Demise of Commies said:


> Vegetables normally don't cause diarrhea unless you eat them raw and/or in great amount. Have you tried fully cooking the vegetables and carefully monitored the quantity of consumption ?


??? All veggies give me D, even cooked. And even if I take just a little...


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Same celestin. I totally avoid veggies


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with the other commenters!too much green stuff isn't good for many of us. I mean yes it is generally considered healthy, but it can cause many problems to people who have diarrhea. Celery especially is really hard to digest. So maybe you had too many vegetables. You could try eating just one kind of vegetable each time. I believe that teaching your class about ibs could lift a weight off your shoulders. You went through a really tough situation! I remember there have been topics like yours in the forum, you could maybe check them out, I think it will make you feel better!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. Yes you may have eaten the wrong thing but in my life, I can eat totally right and have an episode trigger from stress. So there is no blame, you didn't bring this on yourself. You have a disease that is debilitating and damn embarrassing. While I've always managed to find somewhere to stop, it's been damn close at times. I find travelling the worst because you don't know where the stops are. I'd like to apologize to the Irish Farmers who unknowingly got their fields fertilized







. You had a rotten episode and were embarrassed but managed it. All you can do is move on. The longer you let the anxiety build over, it the worse your ability to function outside your home will become. As much as it might pain you to do, pack a bag and carry it with you at all times. Keep a change of clothes in it, baby wipes and some Depends (not sure what they call them where you live). If you have the first episode and have to go back to class or get on a train. Put the depends on. It is easier to clean up that way. Only you will know and the stress relief of knowing if you do not make it, that it is contained, will actually mentally help you. I find that the more I start panicking about making it, the faster it comes. Stress is a huge trigger.

Take a deep breath. You weathered the storm. Your class got to go home early and probably love you for it and you have the support you need to get up and keep going.

God bless <3


----------



## MVD011244 (Jul 6, 2000)

I know what you are talking about, I always lived in fear of that. I had all of the tests, prescriptions etc that did nothing. I finally got so desperate that I took it to my own prescription it was so simple and cheap that is amazing to live w/o fear and not on Immodium ad.

Plain and simple, Metamucil wafers (come 2 in a pkg, taste like ginger snaps,, 2 Phillips good gummies and a cup of tea, I use just plain old Red Rose, nothing fancy. I was desperate, after 25-30 years of this fear. So, for $20, I felt that I had nothing to lose because years ago a Dr., I had gave me Cholestremine but it didn't do much but it was fiber. I reasoned what she was telling me is to up my fiber in my diet but I was not bright enough to do it without the prescription. It took 3 days of this to: all of a sudden I was not have explosive d and runny. Now, I Very seldom have any issues. 1 immodium tablet is enough if I get any problem and I go back on my fiber regiment of the above. I told my Gastro doctor about it, he was skeptical but didn't discount it. Last visit he told me that he advised 2 other patients about it and said they both tried and are quite pleased. Now mind you, I had all of the tests, lots of prescriptions and nothing else worked. To me the $20 was the best that I ever spent.

Please try it, and I hope that you have the same results. Please let me know how you make out, I care about my fellow sufferers and only hope the best for them. I am sad that 2 people I told about it were from India and England, both products are not available there. Amazon sells them but the prices are astronomical, India, $33 for a box of Metamucil wafers and Phillips is not available either. I advised them to look for at least 5 grams of fiber for each thing that they eat, I shoot for at least 15 grams total each day, helps with weight control also.

Good Luck

Mary

4


----------



## TooMuchPain (Jul 3, 2015)

I sympathize with you. So sorry for these terrible experiences. When my IBS-D started many years ago, I lived in fear of sudden explosive urges - I barely made it to public bathrooms on several occasions. I learned early on to avoid anything greasy, as well as SALADS for some reason. Also other vegetables are better digested if they are cooked, not raw. Also I am lactose-intolerant and had to stop all milk products. The lactaid supplements did not help. My suggestions are to read up on IBS-D and the common foods to avoid. Plus you could take Immodium, one half to a full tablet, at night or in the morning before you go to work. That is what I do, and it has helped a lot.

Of course also consult a good gastroenterologist. And get the appropriate tests done. But it might turn out that you have to figure out your own plan of action because the GI doctors can't always figure out everything!

Very best of luck to you!


----------



## giorgionesque (Feb 24, 2017)

Have absolutely been there; very likely greens in combination, particularly "unfamiliar to your system/normal" greens will trigger. I would caution that limited doses of greens (in juices mainly) are probably the best way to take in the vitamins and nutrients of greens--but slowly. And again, in small sips throughout the day. A sandwich as you describe probably did indeed put your system over the top.

I really hear you and walk with you, and others from this community--and understand. In my journey in the field of law, and as someone who had in my life enjoyed drives into wine country, etc., I learned to live with a complete change of clothes, underwear, plastic bag for disposal, washcloth, soap, and have taken to wearing Poise Pads ultra-maximum absorption as a means of getting "down the hall." Work bathrooms, particularly where I work in SoMa in San Francisco, resemble EXACTLY the name of the current post-modern architectural style "brutalism." Brutal is the word. They don't even keep paper towels in the bathrooms any longer! Truly environmental--but YIKES. And not one H/C or family restroom to be had in the entire building. What is that about???

My most memorably bad experience, though, is exactly like yours in depth of challenges posed. I had the wonderful opportunity to participate in a very special parade in 2015. Our contingent float/ride was number 124 in the parade and so the wait for it to start was extremely long and no bathrooms nearby. (I always carry Peet's and Starbuck's cards on me to ensure I have at least somewhere to go.) Needless to say, a harsh voiding of my bowels occurred about 2-1/2 hours into the wait (and of course, not that long before the parade started). There I was with nothing to do but find a way home, and not even saying goodbye to friends and folks riding along in our contingent. Hanging onto the side of a cable car and praying no one would really notice me, I managed to get home. Later, triaging this, I concluded that it was a different morning coffee that I had (extra dark roasted from a roastery that I never sampled before). But UGH.

Long and short of it is, I am coming to think after many years, that we experience these symptoms for a combination of reasons in our guts and physiology. And of course, exercise is the magic bullet for everything, isn't it? But how to do that without fear of loosing it? How we get the exercise is just as challenging as going to work, shopping, movies, living life.

Hoping things get better fast; and you are not alone.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Maureens,

For some people with IBS-D the FODMAP diet helps. But for others it doesn't. Some people must try a 'food elimination diet' to find their trigger foods. Starting with just a couple of known safe foods, and then one at a time, trying different foods to see if you react. It takes a while. It seems that everyone is different and that some foods work for some, but not for others. You need to find your 'safe' foods.

You may also consider learning what a fecal microbiome transplant is, and looking for a clinical trial near you. Dr. Thomas Borody is reversing IBS-D with an 89% success rate, via an FMT. Last I heard, there was a trial in the Boston area using an FMT to reverse IBS-D.

The Taymount Clinic is accepting new patients for this procedure. You could look for their website and learn more about it.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

acureisoutthere said:


> Maureens,
> 
> For some people with IBS-D the FODMAP diet helps. But for others it doesn't. Some people must try a 'food elimination diet' to find their trigger foods. Starting with just a couple of known safe foods, and then one at a time, trying different foods to see if you react. It takes a while. It seems that everyone is different and that some foods work for some, but not for others. You need to find your 'safe' foods.
> 
> ...


Acureisoutthere, I appreciate all the info that you have provided the IBS community and also me with personal discussions, however, I am just curious on where you are deriving the 89% success rate from FMT?


----------



## smogavero (Feb 22, 2017)

It certainly does hit at the worst times. I was on vacation once and tried to have a few afternoon beers. Had about 3 of them, then i was sick the rest of the day/night at my cousins house. It SUCKED.

Ive been using coconut oil for everything I cook in a pan and taking into consideration the low FODMAP foods that may do some damage surprisingly. I notice that when i eat greasier foods it makes my stomach upset so I am not sure a burger was your best option, even with the veggies etc. Even something as simple as chicken a little on the greasy side will make me very sick so I have to be very careful when I go out to eat. It's hard though. Food tastes so good it's difficult to break old habits and say no.

Also, I must mention, and i am curious about others on here, but does marijuana help anyone else besides me? I would say to try it because it makes me feel SO much better. Having a little bit of herb completely relaxes my stomach and it reduces the pain and urgency quite a bit, its amazing. Over the counter stomach remedies do nothing, but weed is like the miracle drug to me. Try it out, it might help!


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

This makes me flashback to a couple of incidents in my childhood. At that time, I believe that there was less public awareness about ibs. In fact, the term "ibs" didn't even exist (doctors might have called it "spastic colon" or something similar--and even then, they may have just presumed that it was just a symptom of emotional problems). In elementary school, I had a couple of teachers who drilled it into the class's head that only one student could go to the bathroom at a time and only with the teacher's permission.

In the third grade, I suddenly got uncontrollable diarrhea and could not get permission to use the bathroom in time. I tried to go to the bathroom and clean up, but there was no way to adequately clean up, especially with no spare underwear or pants. Had I been a more assertive child, I would have gone to the principal's office and asked to call home or explained the situation, but I didn't. I must have told my mom when I got home or she found out, because the next day, my dad stopped by the school and dropped off a pair of underwear for me, in case it happened again.

Whether a child or an adult, it is humiliating. My parents are great, but they were completely clueless about these issues. Fortunately, most of the time my serious issues were in the evening, after dinner. If my mom made certain meals (i.e., meatloaf), I knew that I would have to run to the bathroom 5 minutes after I began eating.

Nowadays, I seldom have to worry about not making it to the bathroom, but I deliver newspapers, and I sometimes have trouble making through the entire route without going home and using the bathroom--or I'll be delayed getting to the warehouse because I have to go. During the route, I can most of the time hold off on a bm, but it can make me feel like I have to pee. As you might expect, getting in and out of the car repeatedly, can make it feel worse.

So I do understand. I actually know someone who is on SSDI for lupus and other medical issues, but one of the things that put her SSDI claim over the top originally, was ibs-D, which was aggravated by stress. She was a store manager and one day when she didn't have help, she actually had to lock up the store because she couldn't leave the bathroom. That must be embarrassing enough without going to a SSDI hearing and giving details about how ibs is interfering with work [in addition to other medical issues].


----------

